# New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)MORE PICS!!!!



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

My girls Lucky and Lucy got their first homemade hammocks over the weekend and they love them! A big thanks to their Aunty Ration for making them, she is so great! The cube is their favourite so far and they've stomped all over their cuddle cup! Lol. Here's some pics!



































Too close to the camera Lucy!

To be continued with more photos, I have no time atm sorry!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

how wonderful for them! and that last picture is sooooooo funny!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

Yay! I'm glad they like them


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

Cute ratties and the new stuff looks great  My boys are getting one of the pirate hammocks from Ration


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

Once I upgrade to a larger cage, I am definitely ordering some new handmade stuff. They look like they're haveing a ton of fun! 8D


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

More piccies^_^









Decided to put the through tube over a pringles container until I find some things to hang it with^_^

















It's a blinker!


















Found them like this the morning after^_^








What do you want mum?

The other stuff Ration made I'm saving for when I get my new boys in so they can have some fun while waiting to meet the girls^_^

THANK YOU SO MUCH RATION!
*kisses from Lucy and Lucky*(and a teeth clean :roll: lol)


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

I kind of want to buy some stuff from Ration because I made an attempt at a cube but I am really lazy when it comes to sewing so it looks more like a dreidel/bag thing. Of course the boys pile into it regardless, but still...


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

Lol, wicked!^_^


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

yeah, im gonna make stuff like that, and sell it mabye even talk the mods into letting me sell it on here.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

oh i love the print on those fabrics, and actually the pringles thing is a great idea, i think i sort of like it that way. might save the tube from being chewed up right away.

clicky please:

http://dragcave.ath.cx/user/OnlyOno


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)*

True that. Oh, and here's the pic that Ration took just after she finished making them. This is all the stuff I ordered and it only took her a week! Talk about super mum! How'd she get the time to do all these and still play with her furkids?!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)MORE PICS*

Aweeeh! I love them & their new beds.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: New Rattie things - WITH PICS! (Thanks Ration!)MORE PICS*

Wow , ration get ready for an order 
Jess x


----------

